# (difficult) Me-262 Red 6 Lt. Jorg Czypionka



## akonti (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi guys again.

I'm looking for only ONE image if exists....for the: 

'Kommando Welter' 10./NJG-11 Red 6 flew by Lt. Jorg Czypionka. the Wr. Num is unknown.... 

No artworks, please. Iknow its rather difficult any stuff (images) for my request. 

I would appreciate it.

Alex.


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2008)

just so you know through interviews with him for our book on Kommando Welter he flew more than red 6 though most of the staffels pilots flew others jets at times. sorry will say yes or no as it is all for the big book in the future


----------



## akonti (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Erich,

The only reason I'm looking for a real picture of the particular Red 6, is to get an idea about the routes on mottling for its camo. I'm planing to build a model for this. Only for that reason. 

So If you can help me, I would be grateful to u.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,

Erich, was the Me262 "Red6" flown by Fw Karl-Heinz Becher as well? If yes, the werk nummer of she should be 110306.Is that correct or it is a different aircraft?


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2008)

Becker flew a different A/c

the red 6 was actually quite dark that Georg flew, Jörg is his US namesake


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2008)

Searching through the net I could find only Red 8, Red 12 and the ever-present Red 10.


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2008)

Njaco nearly all the sorties flown by the kommando were by single seaters


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

Erich said:


> Becker flew a different A/c
> 
> the red 6 was actually quite dark that Georg flew, Jörg is his US namesake


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Aha, thanks, Erich. Why does everyone list these as being with 10./NJG 11? Were these just trainers and not used on Ops?


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2008)

there were some 6 two seaters equipped with FuG 218 Neptun radar in the unit, only red 12 flew and scored a victory over a Mossie ............

note I am being very evasive .......... on purpose 8)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

understood.


But for the original question, could they represent the camo scheme for what he is looking for?


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2008)

note the diversity of the camo just between these three machines, the single seaters were painted in no specific order. we have it from Georg that his was painted overall very dark, but since we are going to cover his Bf 109G-6/AS from III./Jg 300 and his single seat hot rod jet in our book I will refrain from saying more. R. Bailey did a print of one of his mossie downings but it is pretty silly looking in our estimation, we actually found that the pilot of the Mossie bailed out successfully while the R/O was killed, several years ago we got both the victor and victim together for a small reunion and to relive the tragedy of the night..........it will be in the book


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Erich. Didn't want to go into the expected volume. Thanks for what you could!


----------



## akonti (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Guys thank you for your interest. 
Actually the only pictures I found, concern two artworks of Red 6 I'm looking for, * Signed *by Lt. Jorg Czypionka (Me262) - Lt.Hans H. Busch ( Me262)

But as far as I can see, the upper camo is not the same for both of them

The first one is Mottled with 82/81 on 76 the second one is Mottled with 82 / on 76 Which one is correct??? 



 



Thats why I need only one original photo... I can get out the proper camo!


----------



## David M6 (Dec 19, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2010)

first of all the chaps name is not Jorg but Georg we also know him too and are taking his first person accounts for our book he did come away with an interesting tidbit or two taken from the B-17 raid which we have seen and his 262 was not the only one left out as we have aerial fotos of the raid afterward and at least 4-5 262's are out in the open as wrecks ..........

the Kommando will be covered as I said extensively in our work


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2010)

how soon until its completed E??


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2010)

How long is a rope?


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2010)

not long enough CR

at least 5 years out Bobbys we have so much stuff we can and already have written two volumes but needs due to cost effectiveness be reduced down to 1. am working on 2 other titles anyway amidst Familie probs, life is fun !


----------



## David M6 (Mar 13, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2011)

Very cool info!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to see him alive. Please send him best wishes at your next visit from Klaus Becker. My dad, Karl-Heinz Becker, flew with im in the 10./NJG11

TX
Klaus


----------



## Erich (Jul 26, 2011)

Greets Klaus our team was honoured to have interviewed your Father at some length for our book in fact Georg was in Germany at the time with us chatting with him. it is all in our book ........


----------



## azapf1972 (Sep 1, 2014)

Erich said:


> first of all the chaps name is not Jorg but Georg we also know him too and are taking his first person accounts for our book he did come away with an interesting tidbit or two taken from the B-17 raid which we have seen and his 262 was not the only one left out as we have aerial fotos of the raid afterward and at least 4-5 262's are out in the open as wrecks ..........
> 
> the Kommando will be covered as I said extensively in our work



Erich,

with respect to this post from a few years back, is there any reference to a Recon Sortie and possible frame numbers of the post-mission photos of Burg? I am asking because my father has covered the airfield in one of his books and the recon photo he was able to obtain was only a high-level, poorly detailed overview shot.

Any help is appreciated,

Andreas


----------



## simtrick (Sep 15, 2014)

Jorg is my neighbor. Has been for a few years now. He is an amazing man. Intelligent, wise, and wistful. We have had some great conversations about his time during WWII and the sad times that came after.


----------



## azapf1972 (Sep 20, 2014)

simtrick said:


> Jorg is my neighbor. Has been for a few years now. He is an amazing man. Intelligent, wise, and wistful. We have had some great conversations about his time during WWII and the sad times that came after.



I tried to send you a private note but that's disabled at this point. I tried to reach out to Jörg but with no luck. Could you kindly drop me an eMail at andreas(at)andreaszapf.de?

It would be most appreciated...

Andreas


----------

